# Pacific Rim 2 confirmed, 2017 release date



## MFB (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/pacific-rim-2-release-date

No amount of smilies can accurately convey my joy for this movie.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 26, 2014)

I just found out about it, almost brought tears to my eyes. There's an animated show coming too.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 26, 2014)

This makes me so ....ing happy.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 26, 2014)

Good news, because I missed out seeing the first one in theaters.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 27, 2014)

VERY EXCITE.

Bunch of Pacific Rim gifs and that theme tune for enthusiasm's sake.


----------



## liamh (Jun 27, 2014)

AWWWWW YISSSS


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 1, 2014)

WHY DIDN'T THEY ALWAYS USE THE SWORDS? WHY DID THEY WAIT UNTIL MOST EVERYONE WAS ALREADY DEAD?


----------



## stuglue (Jul 6, 2014)

Never seen the first one, the trailers certainly looked like the CGI was fantastic. Worth getting on DVD?


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jul 6, 2014)

stuglue said:


> Never seen the first one, the trailers certainly looked like the CGI was fantastic. Worth getting on DVD?



I made fun of people I knew that wanted to see the first one. It looked terrible to me in the trailers and sounded corny as hell.

The movie was entertaining. It's still silly, but I enjoyed myself.

It is out on movie channels now, I'm sure you can probably find somewhere to watch it without paying full dvd price.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 6, 2014)

Might see if it's on eBay for a couple of quid


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2014)

*Zoidberg scream*

Guillermo del Toro


----------



## pestilentdecay (Jul 15, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> WHY DIDN'T THEY ALWAYS USE THE SWORDS? WHY DID THEY WAIT UNTIL MOST EVERYONE WAS ALREADY DEAD?



The Kaiju blood was toxic/corrosive or something, so I guess that's why it was a last resort since tons of Kaiju blood would end up going everywhere (not that that would matter since usually the cities end up getting destroyed haha).

I'm curious as to what storyline they would use for the sequel since at the end of the first one


Spoiler



they destroyed the rift, so no more Kaiju can come in


.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 15, 2014)

pestilentdecay said:


> The Kaiju blood was toxic/corrosive or something, so I guess that's why it was a last resort since tons of Kaiju blood would end up going everywhere (not that that would matter since usually the cities end up getting destroyed haha).
> 
> I'm curious as to what storyline they would use for the sequel since at the end of the first one
> 
> ...



they could easily base it off radiation monsters living off the coast of japan, but by 2017 that might be too real


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2014)

pestilentdecay said:


> The Kaiju blood was toxic/corrosive or something, so I guess that's why it was a last resort since tons of Kaiju blood would end up going everywhere (not that that would matter since usually the cities end up getting destroyed haha).
> 
> I'm curious as to what storyline they would use for the sequel since at the end of the first one
> 
> ...



They said it's going to focus on the Drift between pilots more, and what I would love to see - is the early years when the Jaegar program was in it's hey-day with a dozen mechs or so, more than the 5 that were in the original


----------



## brynotherhino (Jul 15, 2014)

Words cannot express how much excite I am for this. More giant robots fighting giant monsters? Yes please.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2014)

Fixed spoiler tags and cleaned up off-topic crap. 

Looking forward to this, but DAMNIT WHERE IS AT THE MOUNTAINS OF MADNESS!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2014)

Super stoked!!!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 21, 2014)

Just watched it again last night.. so psyched for the sequel. I hope they turn down the dumb slightly, because the first one was pretty dumb. Intentionally, most likely, but still... they could take themselves a little more seriously next time around.


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2014)

Since I'm too lazy to type out everything I feel related to what you just said, I feel like this article sums it up just as nicely



> &#8220;Unlike Godzilla, Pacific Rim doesn&#8217;t try to be serious even when it&#8217;s being serious. Characters have names like Stacker Pentecost and Hercules Hansen. The film requires you to believe that the best way to battle a giant monster is to build an even larger robot to fight that monster.
> Much of the Act 2 drama derives from inter-pilot tension airlifted from the Val Kilmer scenes in Top Gun. It&#8217;s the polar opposite of the Godzilla school of drama, where everyone is a total professional who has absolutely no personal goal besides Saving The World. In Pacific Rim, Idris Elba is Rinko Kikuchi&#8217;s Obi-Wan Kenobi, and two of the last Giant Robot-pilots in the world frequently get into sneering fights over who&#8217;s the bigger badass, and Charlie Day is a scientist.
> 
> So, for all these reasons, Pacific Rim is a movie that I&#8217;ve heard perfectly smart people describe as &#8220;stupid&#8221; or &#8220;silly.&#8221; The problem with this line of thinking is that, really, that every blockbuster is pretty &#8220;silly,&#8221; in the context of Things Adults Should Care About. Godzilla is not less stupid than Pacific Rim just because people frown more. [&#8230;]
> ...


----------



## sakeido (Jul 28, 2014)

They don't have to go fully serious. The new Godzilla was boring just because it took itself so seriously. But Pacific Rim had some seriously groan-inducing lines in it that I really think they could have written differently... I am not sure about intentional cheese in this day and age because you can't tell how people are playing it any more. Is it supposed to just good? So bad it's good? Did they accidentally make it bad?


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2014)

Apparently some footage of a new Jaegar leaked.


----------



## wat (Aug 19, 2014)

Pacific Rim took "not taking itself seriously" a little too seriously and it came off kind of forced, imo. 

There were some comedic relief moments that seemed natural and added to the film. There were also parts where I was just like "really?" 

I still liked the film. Get ahold of a friend with a nice TV and home theater setup if you don't have one and watch it there.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 19, 2014)

haha I have almost 2,000 watts of 5.1 surround sound and a 120" screen... Pacific Rim is #2 on my HT demo list. Prometheus is actually #1 because you can start it right from the top and it is mindblowing both visually and aurally right from the get-go. PacRim you gotta jump around a bit to get to the really good home theater scenes.


----------



## wat (Aug 19, 2014)

Prometheus 

That movie has some intense sound.


----------



## Shimme (Aug 20, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> WHY DIDN'T THEY ALWAYS USE THE SWORDS? WHY DID THEY WAIT UNTIL MOST EVERYONE WAS ALREADY DEAD?



And give away their secret weapon?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 22, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> WHY DIDN'T THEY ALWAYS USE THE SWORDS? WHY DID THEY WAIT UNTIL MOST EVERYONE WAS ALREADY DEAD?



Because if they used them the movie would have been over in 30 minutes.


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 9, 2014)

No, see, I *totally* agree with the ideal of _"it was *so bad*, it was good"_. It came out the way it was supposed to be. A throwback to an era where giant monsters and giant robots were cheesy and nothing made sense yet did so on an intimate level. The visual effects in the film were also some of the best I've _*ever*_ seen, hands down. Usually I'm not a fan of films almost entirely consisting of CGI and tend to sway heavily in favor of masterful special effects work and makeup, but somehow Pacific Rim just had the right amount of everything for me.


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope the second is just as over top cheesy and horrible as the first because I loved it.


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope for a return of Rinko Kikuchi. But yeah really looking forward to a second. Loved how things feel like they have a physical weight and can't spin around in mid air like Tony Jaa and i could actually see whats happening. Just the neon everywhere...i loved it.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Good god.......by the time it's released, california will be abandoned due to lack of water


----------



## Shimme (Sep 18, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> Good god.......by the time it's released, california will be abandoned due to lack of water



I would think the skyscraper sized monsters showing up on the coast would be a more pressing reason to abandon Cali


----------

